

The world has a new fastest computer, thanks to video games - MontyPython
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21566611-world-has-new-fastest-computer-thanks-video-games-deeper-thought

======
mrb
Too bad this article is almost devoid of technical information. But then
again, The Economist is not the publication to read for technical
information...

